# Removing nasty gloss shine on dashboard



## dannywhite2809 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all, 

I'm new here, and I would use some advice please.

I've used "drop sponge brigade" hand car washes in the past, and they have always put a nasty silicone high gloss shine on my dash and interior plastics. I prefer a matt finish.

How do I get rid of this horrible finish, and what would you recommend to give me the matt finish I long for?


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Sonus ****pit detailer leaves a nice matt finish, its what i use and really rate it


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

surfex Hd at 1:30 ratio id use to remove the shine 

then id dress the dashboard with werkstatt satin prot


----------



## dannywhite2809 (Apr 10, 2013)

Will it get rid of the shine? Can I just apply it over the top or do I need to do something else first?


----------



## fattail95 (Mar 3, 2012)

Use some weak APC first to remove the shine, then use a matte interior detailer, like CG inner clean.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clean with some APC to remove.

Dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing or Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

For the matte finish either 1Z ****pit Premium Or SONAX Xtreme ****pit Cleaner Matt Effect would be my preferences. They are the most matte/least shiny of anything I've used.
You're going to need a moderately strong cleaner first. If it really is silicone it can be the very devil to totally remove. An APC at the proper dilution should work but don't make it too strong and rinse it off more than you think is really necessary. 1Z Plastic Deep Cleaner might be a better alternative than APCs but it it is hard to know without trying it. Keep both the 1Z Deep Cleaner and APCs away from dash lettering as they will attack some lettering paints.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

APC (weak) to get rid of the nasty cheap looking glare.

Then, my interior product of choice: Poorboys Natual Look, I have yet to come across an interior product that I prefer for dashboards and plastics. Leaves a very clean, dry and natural finish


----------



## ALTEA (Dec 23, 2005)

Another thumbs up for poor boys. Great smelling too.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

I should add, I apply Natural Look with two microfibres... product onto the cleaning cloth, worked into the plastic to clean it and then buffed with the second dry cloth and this removes any sheen and leaves a matte, natural look which is dry and non-greasy to the touch


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

As above, use an APC to clean and then dress or alternatively just clean and not use a dressing. Nothing horrible will happen. 

Just to give an alternative to the rather good Poorboys, I really like the Gtech C6. It has a similar finish to Poorboys but is significantly more durable.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

All thats gone before, apc to clean old sheen off.

Then either leave and just use a damp cloth from time to time or a dressing such as the poorboys which smells great of almonds.

I must try teh turtle wax matt spray i have had for a while myself.


----------

